# Allison/mallory Lykes



## dom (Feb 10, 2006)

the allison and mallory lykes have been taken out of the beamont reserve fleet and are to be scrapped in new orleans,both ships were built in the mid sixties,the selling price was listed at $50,000 each.


----------

